# Farm house - looking for faux crop look



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a farm house and I'm looking for a way to simulate some farm crops around the house. I did not post this in the garden section as I'm not looking for something real as this won't be in an outside location. Anyone do anything like this?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

At a 4H show there were a number of smaller scale farm dioramas. The one fellow used toothpicks stuck into styrofoam and frayed the top end of the toothpick with a sharp knife. This gave the look of a harvested corn crop. At a Dollar store they have plastic plants, some are small enough and do the same thing with them either gluing or sticking into a foam base.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

At the Eagle Mountain Railroad in Tucson the train master, had several plots of row crops where he used a door mat and had selectively removed rows and intermediate pieces. It looked very nice.










Chuck

I should add that the Eagle Mountain RR is probably the best layout I have seen, and I've seen a bunch, all over the country. There is animation, detail, water, open pit mines and a whole bunch more. It is always our first and last stop when we go down to Tucson for the tours.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

You can buy scale stalks of corn at Michael's Craft Stores with the Spanish Mission stuff. We raise them to feed our chickens.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

if one of these solutions interest you, the how to is here:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/17297/under-pressure?page=1


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Jim, along the lines of what Chuck brought up, you might be able to get some scraps of artificial turf and colorize or "distress" (heat gun?), to represent various kinds of grass and grain.

This is a sample set of 5 different 5x5 swatches from HD for $8. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RealGras...-Golf-5-in-x-5-in-Samples-only-RGSK/203233295

I suppose one could silicone strips of the stuff on black or brown landscape fabric, sprinkle in some glue-sopped beads, and call it rows of vegetables.

One nice thing about this material is that it's UV-stabilized, and meant to stand up to weather (and foot traffic). 

Looks like a fun project!
CJ


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the great ideas and tips! I've zeroed in on some aquarium grass that looks like you could make into some nice looking rows of crops by cutting out rows and stapling them to a board. Kind of reminds me of being in Ohio around the fourth of July, when the corn was knee high 

Green-Grass-Plastic-Artificial-Fish-Tank-Ornament-Plant-Aquarium-Lawn-Decoration


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's pretty cool Jim! Be sure to post a pic or two.


----------

